# Need to refill your DEF?



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Just stopped by my friendly neighborhood NAPA to get some DEF and walked away empty handed. This was only because I found out that next month (March 2014) Valvoline DEF will be on sale for $10 and some change for 2.5 gal bottles. The Valvoline is ISO 22241 and I have used this before on my X5 35d with no issues.

Just FYI


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Rats; I've got 3.5 gallons sitting in my garage already.:thumbdwn:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever refill the DEF myself because my system likes to dump all the fluid on the ground about ever 60 days and the dealer refills for me after their latest "fix"


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

You can refill from the pump at many truck stops. Cost is under $3/gallon.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.discoverdef.com/

Use this to find DEF. Will give your places where it can be pumped along your route or near your home.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Just stopped by my friendly neighborhood NAPA to get some DEF and walked away empty handed. This was only because I found out that next month (March 2014) Valvoline DEF will be on sale for $10 and some change for 2.5 gal bottles. The Valvoline is ISO 22241 and I have used this before on my X5 35d with no issues


Thanks for the tip! Picked up three containers (7.5 gal), total was $34 and change after taxes. With these containers, a 0.5 gal AdBlue bottle from the local VW and instructions found on this forum, I am ready to do my first DEF fill! Yay!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Filled up both the active and passive tanks, took about 2.25 gallons total. At about 5,400 miles since the last fill-up by dealer, that's less than 0.2 cents per mile.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like the dealer did not refill my DEF tank at oil change time so I'll be heading to NAPA. Good tip.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

My local Sam's Club here in SoCal has 2.5 gallon jug for $10 as everyday price.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
Recently did the DIY DEF refill, thanks to the tips on this site!

The car had gone 15,610 miles since the dealer last topped off both tanks. 

My 335d does not have the iDrive technology, so I was not sure how/if the car would 
issue a "no start in..." message.

Did not wait for any messages, seemed like 15k miles was enough to justify a refill.

So I just filled both tanks. Bought the little container from the VW place, the big ones from BMW.
Upper tank took 4.5 gallons, lower took 1 gallon. 

Frank


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I know there can be an issue with overfilling the passive tank causing DEF to crystallize and plug the vent. While I have another year before I will fill myself my plan is to wait until I get down to about 500 miles to no start. Using 2 jugs (5 gallons), I will fill the active using the 1/2 gal bottle I saved and dump the remaining into the passive. At that point the passive should easily take the approximately 3.75 gallons left after filling the active without overfilling concerns.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

KeithS said:


> I know there can be an issue with overfilling the passive tank causing DEF to crystallize and plug the vent.


Could you please explain this as I filled up both tanks to the top? Thanks!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

finnbmw said:


> Could you please explain this as I filled up both tanks to the top? Thanks!


If you fill with the source at nearly the same height as the fill port this will not happen. Using the 1/2 gallon fill bottle ensures this is the case. If say you put the big container on a step ladder so it was much higher than the fill port, and connect with a hose, it is possible to fill enough so that it comes out the tank vent (I do no know how high the vent actually is). Once this occurs the wet DEF on the vent screen could crystallize when it dries essentially plugging the vent.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

KeithS said:


> If you fill with the source at nearly the same height as the fill port this will not happen. Using the 1/2 gallon fill bottle ensures this is the case. If say you put the big container on a step ladder so it was much higher than the fill port, and connect with a hose, it is possible to fill enough so that it comes out the tank vent (I do no know how high the vent actually is). Once this occurs the wet DEF on the vent screen could crystallize when it dries essentially plugging the vent.


Ok, this must be for the 335d as the fill ports are inside the engine bay on the X5d.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

This is in regards to my 2014 MB GL350BT. It has now about 6-7k miles and I know they recommend the first service and DEF refill at 10k. Dealer wants something like $200 to add DEF and since we are about to do a Spring Break roadtrip I decided to go ahead and top off the tank early anyway.

The DEF tank is supposedly about 6 gals, so I bought one jug of 2.5gals and two 1 gal jugs. The 2.5gal jug comes with a really handy flexible fill hose that screws onto the cap.

I poured in the full 2.5 gals without a hitch, then put the hose on the 1 gal jug and it only took a little before it started to overflow. Spilled a bit down the side of the car and over the wheel, not a lot. Wiped it up with paper towel.

The spot on the garage floor turned into a dry white deposit rather quickly.

Anyway, it was pretty simple, just take your time and I suggest investing in that special 1/2 gal fill jug that screws on to avoid spillage.

I bought the DEF at my local Autozone store, the sales rep had no idea what it was or what it was for. The 2.5gal was $14.99 and the 1 gal was $6.99. Way cheaper than the $200 the dealer would charge for this.:thumbup:


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Perfect timing to have a DEF fill discussion. Last time around went the full 13k miles with no low DEF (xxx miles to start) warning. We just got the warning this time with only 10k miles since it was serviced. As everything seems to run fine will assume nothing is wrong. My best guess is last time they used 5 gallons, but did not actually fill both tanks to the top. That combined with the very cold weather we had in the northeast, resulted in lower than normal MPG, equates to higher per mile DEF usage. We have one more "free one" left. Plan is to add a gallon to the active tank and see if that makes it until next service.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I still have over a 1-1/2 years on my extended maintenance with the 335D, so no plans to fill myself until afterwards. But if I should get the low DEF alarm, no issue in topping it off myself. I bought a long narrow funnel and 2 gals of DEF standing by just in case.

As the DEF is like 32% Urea, the rest is distilled water, the water evaporates quickly and leaves a type of salty deposit. I can imagine this stuff drying up in pipes, tubes, nozzles, pumps, etc... and really gunking things up.

Maybe I'll llok for an empty DEF refill bottle on Ebay just in case.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

diesel fan123 said:


> My 335d does not have the iDrive technology, so I was not sure how/if the car would
> issue a "no start in..." message.


It will tell you in the center of your dash. My old 335d also lacked iDrive and once got to the 999 miles or less before no restart. It more than tells you, comes on a lot with dongs and the works, would be impossible not to notice if you ever get to that point of low fluid.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------

